# My Collection



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello guys, this is just a thread of my on going collection. i used to have a few sets of AG a while back before i knew anything about Detailing. Anyway starting fresh.

If anyone could recommend and products that are a must have would be AWESOME 

First off i got 3 wash buckets.
Then an auto Brite Foam lance and Foam
Then i found some stickers on ebay from dodo juice for the was buckets.
This was all delivered through one week.

IMG_1043[1] by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

IMG_1054[1] by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

IMG_1056[1] by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Then pic of them being put to good use 

Wash Buckets in use by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Car foamed with AB by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Then after getting too excited about Christmas and Christmas deals, i decided id like to try more of Auto Brites products. There such an awesome company!


AB Goodies by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Also on the same day, my Wheel Woolies came from Zaino Group Buy 

Wheel Woolies by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Now this is what i have been waiting for, for a good few weeks. My PB LB. 

PB Lucky Bag by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

That all for now  But more to come. ( i also have a AG Wheel Brush and the Aqua Blade that ive had for a while) :detailer::newbie:

Also id just like to say Hi again as i signed up then disappeared for a while. My names Elliot and im 18. Also you can see my little polo i share with my twin bro  id also like to add, im the designated cleaner Ahahaha


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

a nice start there fella. i'd drop the aqua blade though :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

suspal said:


> a nice start there fella. i'd drop the aqua blade though :thumb:


I did think this due to risk of scratching the paint work.

Many thanks

(think ill give it to my mum as she loves it hahaha)


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice collection, I think I need to start building mine up !


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Elliot_C said:


> I did think this due to risk of scratching the paint work.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> (think ill give it to my mum as she loves it hahaha)


Bad man :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice stuff mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice collection coming along enjoy


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice stuff you have over there  
May I suggest you buy an interior apc ( I noticed that you haven't ! ) and maybe some brushes


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice collection :thumb:

Can I ask where you got the yellow apps from and what brand?

Thanks


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks good mate, you'll enjoy the soul and rejuvenate, which menzerna polish is that?


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

efib said:


> Nice stuff you have over there
> May I suggest you buy an interior apc ( I noticed that you haven't ! ) and maybe some brushes


Cheers for that 
Was planning to buy some in the January sale I think.
Megs APC okay?


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Short1e said:


> Nice collection :thumb:
> 
> Can I ask where you got the yellow apps from and what brand?
> 
> Thanks


Cheer mate, there from my lucky bag. But there from AutoGeek I think :thumb:

Also the polish is 2400


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Elliot_C said:


> Cheers for that
> Was planning to buy some in the January sale I think.
> Megs APC okay?


I haven't use it but I have valet pro interior apc and its great with the stains on the fabric etc. It costs 6pounds and the dilution rate is amazing, it should last ages :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome! I'll have a look


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Had some vouchers for christmas which you could spend in a range of shops. So went to halfords so see what was there and not alot to be honest lol 
So i only got some metal polish 

Metal polish by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
It most likely not the best polish but it should do 

Also feel free to recommend any other products


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

suspal said:


> a nice start there fella. i'd drop the aqua blade though :thumb:


I have seen many many different views on drying blades but have come to the conclusion that little to no harm is done when the car is clean anyway?

Just my tuppence


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ I've heard mixed reviews as well. 
If I remeber correctly 5th gear did a test on washing and drying cars and they did scratch the car more than a drying towel. And that was verified under a microscope too haha! 

Also mate, where did you buy those buckets from? Am in need of some bigger buckets like them!  

Tom


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheers guys, i know its not much. Very slowly coming along but also learning just as much 
Alright Tom, i can give you the link where i got them from if you like :thumb:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plasterers-...JRJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356913503&sr=8-1


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

That's quality!! At the right price too!  will be ordering some of them in the week when the postage system has calmed down!  

Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice Collection! 
The buckets are an affair!


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

vxripper said:


> That's quality!! At the right price too!  will be ordering some of them in the week when the postage system has calmed down!
> 
> Thanks a lot mate!





Giobart said:


> Nice Collection!
> The buckets are an affair!


Wow, Sorry for the late replys. Wasnt on here for afew weeks 

No problem "vxripper" glad i could help

Thanks a bunch "Giobart" always admired yours :thumb:


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello again mate, when i clicked on a picture it took me to your Flickr page and I was looking through your photos and came across your polo wheel that looks pretty much contaminant free and you could eat your food off it, it was that clean!!  great stuff! Just wondering what you used for it to get it like it? 

Tom


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

vxripper said:


> Hello again mate, when i clicked on a picture it took me to your Flickr page and I was looking through your photos and came across your polo wheel that looks pretty much contaminant free and you could eat your food off it, it was that clean!!  great stuff! Just wondering what you used for it to get it like it?
> 
> Tom


Hello vxripper, really sorry for the late reply.

The progess i think i used was,
AG wheel cleaner straight to wheel and let it dwell for some time.
Then i have an AG wheel brush and went to town lol
And keep re applying product till it came up like that
After i used WD40 to get most of the tar off 

This was before i had many detailing stuff lol


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

nice collection pal

buckets, b&q plastering buckets per chance? i have three of the same from there


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Any chance of a link to the buckets?


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Stewartfinley said:


> Any chance of a link to the buckets?


For sure fella.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plasterers-...JRJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356913503&sr=8-1


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Elliot C .. does grit guards fit in them buckets ok?


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> Elliot C .. does grit guards fit in them buckets ok?


Yep i think they do


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Well heres a long awaited update. Due to not working and only at college for most of the week. Funds arnt that high to what id like them to be lol

well...

*Start of Feb*

I brought some Rain-X but it dosent look like ive snap a pic but im sure you know what one little bottle of Rain-X looks like 

*March 6th*

i had some halford voucher left over, so took a trip over there after college and brought some Mer Shampoo and two tree air freshners.

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
*March 7th*

Now for the package ive been wating for and most excited about 
I Brought the new AF Bag and brushes with a Free litre of citrus power and also got 3 Air freshners 

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

i Also have a tutti fruity one but was delivered the next day as when i ordered they just when out of stock 

These past few day i had a clean of my bedroom and turned one little corner in to a detailing corner  But im worried that most of the cottle are too big to fit on the self i was given :/

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Excited to get more product on there  Going to have to clean a BMW E46 that been sat for a year or two soon


----------



## simonsprp (Mar 7, 2013)

very nice


----------



## simonsprp (Mar 7, 2013)

i need to get my collection rebuilt ...


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

OOOOOOSH! Another delivery today 

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Ill most likely get another one in before PB offer ends 
Also got these MF's for interior use but people use them for the dirtier jobs. What do you classify as the dirty jobs?

Elliot


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Elliot_C said:


> OOOOOOSH! Another delivery today
> 
> Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Wheels, engine bays and door shuts :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Elliot_C said:


> I did think this due to risk of scratching the paint work.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> (think ill give it to my mum as she loves it hahaha)


It won't scratch the paintwork. Bad wash technique, and it will.


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

nice collection


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheers fella


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

One thing I got a month or so back  (Forgot to update)

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Also a snap shot near where I live where I like to park up at chill out. Not been a good few weeks lately.

Jillin by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
And those fields go as far as the eye can see all around me.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

well not bad so far, Another update.
Just like to give i4detailing and shout out thank you. As people say "its the small things the counts"

Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
Was having a bad few weeks and feeling rather down. And after seeing this in the top of my order, it did put a smile back on my face. Have it later on in the day. Did bring back some happy memories. (Grandparent used to own a sweet shop 2 or so years back) May sound weird at this point but it helped my day go by :thumb:
Anyways, on to the order 
Carpro Wheel brush (also a detail brush in a different order)

Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
Britemax GrimeOut. This stuff is Megga! haha Very impressed to say the least

Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
Also had last months Waxybox which I haven't got a photo of! Also a CARPRO WASH MITT 
Now from AutoBrite. My favourite ive ever had and wont be with out!

Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
More updates should follow sooner rather then later :wave:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Got my waxybox again yesterday and a shelving unit for all my stuff today


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing , I love these threads .


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

No problem but also thanks for taking an interest. Also love look at other people threads too


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

if you havent bought an APC for interiors yet get some FAB from autobrite its bloody awesome - not to mention it smells amazing!


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

A little collection I got a week or two back 


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Love the new range :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Some other bits a done a panic buy on before the 3 for 2 ended :lol:


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Also I brought "IRON" but not a Picture of it due to me putting it down some where I cant remember :lol:

Ordered some Wax tec fall off from Tom as I was very impressed with the waxy box sample :thumb:


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

This cheeky order just arrived around an hour or two ago 


Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Also going a little off topic. My dads cousin asked if id like to help prep his car for sale and pop that cherry with was using a DA for the first time ever. Ill leave some finished pics for you to judges. Around 70% correction
It hadn't been cleaned for over 18 Months :doublesho


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Polo in the background looking sorry :/


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr


Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Elliot_C said:


> These past few day i had a clean of my bedroom and turned one little corner in to a detailing corner  But im worried that most of the cottle are too big to fit on the self i was given :/
> 
> Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr
> 
> Excited to get more product on there  Going to have to clean a BMW E46 that been sat for a year or two soon


I think an updated pic of the shelving is due.

Great kit so far :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

deano93tid said:


> I think an updated pic of the shelving is due.
> 
> Great kit so far :thumb:


Haha for sure! Now moved to a bigger shelving unit. 
Update shall follow


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

good stash Elliot


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> good stash Elliot


Thanks a lot MEH4N. Possibly see you tomorrow morning :wave:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Right update time! No new products and im giving my wallet a rest for a little but...
progress on my whole collection 
As you'll see, my collection has moved on to a new shelf and area.

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Getting there mate just polisher, pads and polish and you've pretty much got everything you could need.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Sure is deano. Should be the next purchase


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

quite some collection .. is it just your car you do or other peoples too? i have pretty much the full AF collection except for the wax's and a few other products .. its just my car i do tho


----------



## forest-sion (Jul 3, 2012)

it's an addictive hobby, awesome collection.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> quite some collection .. is it just your car you do or other peoples too? i have pretty much the full AF collection except for the wax's and a few other products .. its just my car i do tho


I do my own car and some times my parents. Haven't done other peoples yet but do get asked. once you give them a price they don't want to give more than a fiver :lol:



forest-sion said:


> it's an addictive hobby, awesome collection.


It sure is. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats quite a collection for just ur car and your parents !


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

haha sure is. Few more bit ill post up soon from the past month or so


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a few little bits I've collected over the past few weeks so thought id throw them up on here.

This months waxybox 

Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Gtecniqs sample, courtesy of "Svended"

Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Also some 000 fine grade wire wool that's not in the picture 

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

Brushes for callipers 

Detailing by Elliot_ST, on Flickr


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Your getting there fella.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeh, getting there sven. But still abit to go if you know what I mean. Going to get stuck in to the samples today


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Good lad. Enjoy. Any questions just pm me. I'm off to bed for a few hours before my next night shift. Have fun.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Will do fella. Have a good night shift :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Two orders I got today and last week
BOGOF Citrus power

Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr

And these two with the 20% off code 

Untitled by Elliot_ST, on Flickr


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Also got another tester from Auto Finesse today


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Around this time last year was the time I started getting my detailing collection together. 1st year anniversary, happy days but also a sad time as the car I lost a 2 weeks back was the first car I had and the car I fell to love and care. But, im now excited as we're on track about getting the same car so I can create some more fond memories and take good care of it


----------

